# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Kape çastin.

## INDRITI

Dashuro dhe nga askush mos kij frike
Kape castin dhe mos e ler te te ike
Jeta jepet vec nje here
Ndaj dhe eshte me shume vlere

Shekujt ikin rradhe-rradhe
Si te ishin muaj
Emri yne do harrohet
Do mbesim te huaj.

Nje tjeter brez me pas do vije
Dhe gjurmet tona do te zhduken
Mbi eshtrat tona bar do mbije
Dhe re te zeza ne qiell do duken.

Dhe qielli me ne do te zemerohet
Me re i vrenjtur do jete plot
Gjithcka e jona do te harrohet
E ne te dy do qajme me lot

----------


## INDRITI

*Kerkova*


Kerkova ca pika loti ne sy
Po me ishin thare
Kuptova se ste mendoja ty
Por jeten ne varr.
Kerkova te dija dicka me teper
Te hyja thelle ne labirinthet e jetes
Kerkova prej vetes nje kujtim te vjeter
Qe te me kthente driten e shpreses
Kerkova, kerkova pafund
Por ate qe doja se gjeta askund.

----------


## INDRITI

Era ferferin zhurishem
Dhe gjethet e pemeve ferferijne
Tashme cdo gje ka ikur zhurmshem
Dhe netet kurre me spipetijne.

Era fryn si e marre
Fytyren time perkedhel
Nga era deti vjen me dallge
Dhe malli zemren time ther

Era bucet ne veshet e mi
Tamam si nje tupane
I heshtur mendoj dhe rri
Per te gjoret jargavane.

----------


## INDRITI

Shpesh trishtohesh e di
Bosh te duket gjithcka
Ditet si proze plot bezdi
Merzia ti zgjat e ti ha

Trishtohesh per mua e di mire
Me spret njeri tjeter me spret
Ky malli te shton edhe thinje
Vetmia te mbyt e te tret

----------


## INDRITI

Te dua te thashe si edhe ti
dhe shpirti u sherua
por mallin e ndezur ne gji
ska det ne bote qe e shuan.

Ca piuka shiu rane nga qielli
edhe une ndjeva si akulli ftohte
ky mall i madh zemren ma theri
i madh malli sa kjo bote.

Syte shkendija rrufeje leshojne
ashtu sic leshon qielli
jane verbuar dhe thone
ah, ky mall i zi na theri

Rruges eci me plot mall
i heshtur e i menduar rri
nga vetvetja dot nuk dal
ky mall i zi me merr per ty.

----------


## INDRITI

Le te ndahemi tani sa ka mbetur ne lidhjen tone pak shkelqim
Te ndahemi perpara se nektari ne gotat tona te kete mbaruar
Te ndahemi perpara se hena te perendoje ne ne agim
Perpara se te linde dielli e njerezit te jene zgjuar.

Le te ndahemi tani sa ka mbetur ne buzet tona tinguj e gaz.
Te ndahemi perpara se zemrat tona ti pushtoje urrejtja
Te ndahemi perpara se gjuha te pushoje se rrjedhuri mjalte
Te ndahemi perpara se ne goje te na ngrije buzeqeshja.

Le te ndahemi tani pasi degjoj zera te trishtuar
Te ndahemi sa nuk ka ikur nga fytyrat tona drita
Te ndahemi perpara se stuhia te kete filluar
Te ndahemi perpara se zemrat tona ti kaploje frika.

Le te ndahemi tani si te panjohur e te harrojme se c'ndodhi
Te ndahemi e ta leme te nesermen te linde nje kohe te re
Te ndahemi me kohe te mire perpara se te na prishet moti
Te ndahemi sa nuk kane filluar shterngata e rrufe.

Le te ndahemi pra tani pasi kam ftohte e frike, te lutem lerna.
Na ler ta braktisim kete vend te erret e te kthehemi nga erdhem
Te ndahemi si te panjohur para se te na ndodhe me e keqja
Perpara se urrejtja per njeri-tjetrin te na e kete pushtuar zemren.
Te ndahemi.

----------


## INDRITI

Te ndahemi sa ka mbetur pak besim
Te ndahemi te mos vuaje me ky shpirti im
Te ndahemi naten te mos na shohe njeri
Te ndahemi, te ndahemi te tharroj ty.

Se kam te lehte ndoshta as dhe ti
Te ndahemi te mos marr me vesh per ty
Kur u bashkuam ish dite me diell
Te ndahemi me deshmitar henen ne qiell.

Ne ndarjen tone yjte le te bejne sehir
Te ndahemi naten keshtu eshte me mire
Te ndahemi sa nuk eshte thare loti ne sy
Te ndahemi mbase eshte me mire per te dy

Te ndahemi dhe le te fryje furtune
Te kujtojme vec ditet qe u deshem shume
Te ndahemi e mos mendo per mua 
Ta fshijme nga kujtesa fjalen:te dua

Te ndahemi ne fshehtesine me te madhe
Me pas ti harrojme keto brenga edhe halle
Te ndahemi te mos na shohe askush
Te fshihemi ne vreshta mbuluar me rrush.

Dhe qielli le te shpohet ate nate
Dita te mos vije nata tjete e gjate
E ashtu te lagur te dy te vrapojme
E njeri-tjetrin perjete ta harrojme.

Te ndahemi dhe te harrojme cdo gje tonen
Te ikim larg, sa me larg ta hedhim kemben 
Te ndahemi dhe te ikim sa me larg merguar
Ta fshijme nga kujtesa kete enderr te mallkuar.
Te ndahemi

----------


## Brari

Indrit.. 

Ke talent  .. urime..

Duket se poezite i ke te natyrshme..e te dalin nga zemra..

Le te sjellte 2005-sa  nje dashuri te bukur..!






kujdes mos perserit mendimet.. shpesh..

----------


## INDRITI

Flm qe me ke ndjekur, fundja ketu shkruajme per qejfin tone e jo per te shpalosur talentin qe na mungon.
Flm gjithesesi per komplimentin e pamerituar, edhe per urimin flm.
Indriti.

----------


## INDRITI

Dliresia dhe bukuria jane te tuat pasuri
Dhe as qe ka kurore me te bukur,nga kjo qe ti gezon,
Nga zilia e madhe qe miresia pati per ty,
Tejet e deshperuar permbysi, dhe shembi te sajin fron.

Shpirti yt i teri u derdh permbi dliresi,
Si rrezet e drites fytyra te vezulloi
Mbi kuroren tende leshoi rrezet dielli
Dhe ne syte e ty blune qielli leshoi.

Kur kalove ti qielli ndaloi vajin
Zerish ne horizont bluja zoteroi
Nje engjull i bukur mbi ty pikturoi
Dhe pas shkurtit Zoti, per ty solli majin.

Per ty, kenges sec ja merr bilbili
Per ty nis e cel edhe jasemina
Per ty vrau veten edhe trendafili
Po na vdes nga smira edhe trendelina.

Nga paraqitja jote ylberet u skuqen
Nga turpi dhe hena mori ngjyre te kuqe
Lulet neper vazo te gjitha u vyshken
Nga zilia per ty, mori buzeburbuqe.

Prej teje edhe djalit zemra sec ju drodh
Ju ndez dhe kaq shpejt u shkri si qiri
Nje dashuri e madhe brenda saj u mblodh
Per bukurine tende, per buzet,per ty.


Nga buzeqeshja jote si nje yll mengjesi
U godit gjithesia me dridhje termeti
Gjethet te babitura rreshqiten nga deget
Nga ky prush i zjarrte shkrine ajsberget

----------


## INDRITI

Vuajtjet e tua 
Mos ja trego askujt!
Bota eshte e vogel 
Per te kuptuar
Mbaji per vete ato
Mesohu prej tyre
Ato te forcojne
Jeta ka te papritura
Prandaj mos prit meshire
Nga te tjeret
Ata jane mbyllur ne vetvete
Jane privatizuar!
Sillemi verdalle
Ne kete jete labirinthi
Kerko rrugen andej
Nga nuk mbyllet asnjehere!

----------


## INDRITI

Sa here me duhet te fle
Dicka pakuptim tensjonin ma ngre
Sa here qe ne gjume kot flas
Mbi shpirtin tim perplaset tallaz
Sa here qe ty te permend
Nje enderr e keqe me zgjon e me cmend
Sa here qendroj ne vetmi
Shikoj veten me ty ne perjetesi
Sa here furtuna vjen dhe me merr
Nje thirrje e forte zerin tim cjerr
Sa here ne kete nate kekoj nje qiri
Ta ndez shpirtin tim dhe ta fik perseri.

*11 prill ora 04:30*

----------


## [xeni]

Bukur Indrit...

Suksese...! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zana e malit

INDRITI

Zoti te paska falur nje dhunti, nje talent qe mahnit!I lexova krijimet e tua dhe jane te shkelqyeshme!

Uroj qe vetem "drita", "dielli"....te jene prezente ne jeten tende, poashtu dhe na vargun tend kaq te bukur!

Pershendetje,
ZeM  :zana:

----------


## INDRITI

Xeni dhe zana ju falenderoj per leximin dhe shpresoj tju perlqejne edhe keto vargjet e meposhtme megjithese kane tjeter melodi.
Flm.

----------


## INDRITI

Te brengosur e kam shpirtin kete nate,
te sfilitur e copetuar,shkrub e hi,
qe kur ti ike sa larg sa larg
brengen ma mbolle ne gji.

Nje brenge te madhe mbaj ne shpirt
dhe sdi ne k'te bote kujt ti hapem
por brenga brenda meje ka mbire,
sa kohe kalojne e rrenjet zgjaten.

----------


## INDRITI

I heshtur rri mendoj
merzia me pushtoj
pa fjale, pa gezim
ky eshte fati im.
mendoj, mendoj nuk di se sa
vetvetes me s'kuptoj
merzia po me ha
ditet si te dielat pa ngushellim
te merziteshme dhe askush 
s'mund te te vije ne ndihme

Por papritur loti pikon
sikur prej meje ndjese kerkon
por zemra nuk tregon
kur ankthi e pushton.

----------


## INDRITI

Buze detit rri mendoj
Deri ne pafundesi
Per dicka qe me mundon
Rrjedhin lotet e mi.

Tani nje ere e lehte fryn
Me fton qe te vallezoj
Larg dhimbjes ajo me shtyn
Qe dhembjen ta harroj.

Pa vjen vala ketu ne breg
E mbushur perplot shkume
Po trsihtimi valle pse erdh
Qe te vuaj kaq shume une?

----------


## INDRITI

Nje dite te lumtur kerkoj
Se di do ta gjej valle
Sa larg, sa larg shtegetoj
Eci dite e eci nate.

Nje tjeter bote kerkoj
E di qe shpejt do ta gjej
Aty shpirtin do gezoj
Eshte afer, kete e ndjej

----------


## INDRITI

*Qetesohu shpirt!*


Shpirt i trazuar porsi deti
Dil dhe ti nje here ne drite 
Dil e fol se s’behet qameti
Boll me ndenje si i ngrire.

Shipirt, o ti shpirt i trazuar
I venitur neper det
Dil nje here rri i gezuar
Boll me ndenje si i shkrete.

Shpirt i levizur si ne ferr
I llastuar perkedhelur
A me ben vetem nje nder?
Mos mu hiq me si i vdekur.

----------

